# Backhoe Snowplow



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

Does anyone know of a company that manufactures powerangle snowplows for backhoes? 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I Am pretty sure Snow wolf does. There plows are very nice.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Tough to beat this set up, industry leaders. Wing plow http://www.danielsplows.com/WingPlow.htm
Todd


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey T-Man, I didn't see anything on the Daniels webpage concerning power angles for backhoes, that's what the original poster was looking for. 

Plowking, I guess any of the Daniels or Pro-Techs could be used but, you have to remember one thing... There's a backhoe on the back of your tractor. I've only seen one guy up here using a backhoe for pushing snow and he wasn't in it for the money I guarantee.. More like, he was the one standing around the car dealership and the boss asked him to go move the snow.. I would think the small wheels on the front of the backhoe would cause you a lot of problems when trying to turn on a push.. The one nice thing is that if you get stuck, you can use the hoe to get yourself out.. 

Just my opinions.. Good luck with your search.


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

Last year I ran a CAT 416 IT with a 10' pusher. The machine ran awesome in the powder and would push forever, but it struggled with the heavy wet stuff. The guy in the lot next to me ran the same machine but with an 11' plow on the front and he could easially plow circles around me. I'll run a backhoe in the big wide open lots but thats it, I use the trucks and the skidsteers for those tricky lots. 

Thanks for the help guys.

Brian


----------



## peewee (Apr 5, 2001)

I have a backhoe I plow with. Try Cote out of Quebec, or Horst Welding in Ontario. I used a pusher and an angle blade last winter and worked well except heavy snows were harder. Not quite as good as a farm tractor but the next best thing. I got my leads on the plows from my Cat dealer.


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the help


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

i ran a 644 loader last year, skidsteer, and big 2 wd backhoe with 10 foot snowbucket.
Teh backhoe was flat scarey. It pushed like no ones business, but you couldnt' steer it, and you used the rear steering brakes to steer. Really sucked when one side grabbed and threw you sideways. 3 feet sideways at a time. Not for fine work.

I can't imagine the backhoe with an angle plow working. Nothing at all to keep it going straight. Backhoes have almost no weight, and even less traction on the front tires. At least wtih a truck you have most of the weight of the truck in the motor giving front tires bite.


----------

